# Hair everwhere!



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I can't remember who suggested getting a rake but wanted to say thank you!

I purchased a 2 row rake and could not believe how much hair came out with the 1st stroke. Sipsy has a very generous coat and know lots of this is puppy fur but honestly it is amazing how much hair this little $5.00 tool is removing.

I thought I was doing a pretty good job of removing undercoat with all the brushing, frequent baths & blow drier but couldn't imagine the impact this inexpensive little tool would make.

Any suggestions on a stripping tool? I would like to get rid of the excess hair behind the ears and shoulders. There are several to pick from and not sure which is the right one and too expensive to buy several.


----------



## sterling18 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lol, welome to the world of the Golden. After a couple of days on the hardwood floors, if we don't keep up it's like tumble weeds if memory serves.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

No kidding and I have 2! After using this rake thing I can see why the tumbleweeds were taking over


----------



## Redmeadow (Mar 30, 2017)

My goldie pup has just started shedding alot so got to start raking her coat they are brilliant tools


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

How does this rake look like? Where do I buy one or what to ask for? Haven't heard of it, but in a great need for something better than just a brush. Rufus and Gatsby are shedding so badly since last week.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I tried to attach a pic but failed miserably... JW Pet Gripsoft Double Row Undercoat Rake

Chewy.com $5.50


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

Awesome! Thank you! I will look for one today.


----------

